# Star Wars: Fan baut funktionierendes "Lichtschwert"



## Gast1669461003 (20. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Fan baut funktionierendes "Lichtschwert"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Fan baut funktionierendes "Lichtschwert"


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2015)

Technisch gesehen fehlt nur noch die Möglichkeit den Laser zu begrenzen so das er wie in den Filmen bei einem Fixpunkt bleibt.

Ansonsten haben wir alle was man braucht inzwischen


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Technisch gesehen fehlt nur noch die Möglichkeit den Laser zu begrenzen so das er wie in den Filmen bei einem Fixpunkt bleibt.



Es müsste halt mal endlich jemand nach Illum oder Dantooine fliegen, um ein paar Kristalle zu holen.


----------



## BiJay (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaube sowas nennt man eher Mini-Flammenwerfer. Leider von einem richtigen Lichtschwert noch weit entfernt, man sollte keine zu hastigen Bewegungen machen.


----------



## PcJuenger (20. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Technisch gesehen fehlt nur noch die Möglichkeit den Laser zu begrenzen so das er wie in den Filmen bei einem Fixpunkt bleibt.
> 
> Ansonsten haben wir alle was man braucht inzwischen



Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaja. 
Um ein Lichtschwert wie in den Filmen zu bauen, fehlt noch Einiges, beispielsweise eine Energiequelle, die klein genug ist, um in den Griff zu passen. Oder eine Laserkonstruktion die klein genug für den Griff ist aber stark genug, um wie im Film so ziemlich Alles zu zerschneiden.


----------



## Batze (20. Dezember 2015)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaja.
> Um ein Lichtschwert wie in den Filmen zu bauen, fehlt noch Einiges, beispielsweise eine Energiequelle, die klein genug ist, um in den Griff zu passen. Oder eine Laserkonstruktion die klein genug für den Griff ist aber stark genug, um wie im Film so ziemlich Alles zu zerschneiden.


Wer weiß, vielleicht in 100 Jahren


----------



## Alreech (20. Dezember 2015)

Auf alle Fälle konnte er damit Jar Jar Binks töten, was will man mehr ?
Wie ist es eigentlich mit dem neuen Battlefront ? Im alten Battlefront 2 gab es einen Modus in den man Gungans und Ewoks abschlachten konnte, das war für eingefleischte Star Wars Fans durchaus ein guter Grund zum Kauf.


----------



## linktheminstrel (20. Dezember 2015)

ich würde es ja eher jetfeuerzeug + nennen.


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (20. Dezember 2015)

Auf jedenfall würde man damit eine Fluppe an bekommen. ( Rauchen) ^^.


----------

